# LoD/Imperial Fist



## Damned Fist

I've been working on trying to get my 2000pt. LoD/Imperial Fist army completed since My son and I took up the hobby last July. I'm making headway but I still have quite a bit left over...

Lysander Librarian 
Chaplin on a Bike

2 Sergeants 
9 Tactical Squad
5 Terminators
1 Whirlwind

Plus,

Repaint 6 Legion of the Damned Marines

..., So I'm hoping by posting in 'On going projects' I can get motivated and organized to get these guys done.:victory:


----------



## Damned Fist

*Terminators*

Here to start is the terminators that I completed today,










C&C welcome...


----------



## Damned Fist

*Other's*

I thought that I would organize some of the pics that I have all over the place around here. Here is some of my guys converted and awaiting paint. 

Chaplin on a bike










Sergeants


















Lysander Librarian 
(Base is WIP)










..., and His base complete












Again, C&C welcomed


----------



## angels of fire

The termis are realy well painted and look cool, would love to see the chaplain and librarian painted.


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Woah. Just woah.... That's - good cod, that looks damn awesome. I'm pretty speechless (it's that good), just know that I think they are totally awesome, in the original sense of the word. Rep to you!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Pics don't do these models justice guys. At all.

Fist, you already know how much I like your models k:. Glad to see you started up a project log finally. It will be a big inspiration to anyone watching it.


----------



## Damned Fist

The Wraithlord said:


> Pics don't do these models justice guys. At all.
> 
> Fist, you already know how much I like your models k:. Glad to see you started up a project log finally. It will be a big inspiration to anyone watching it.


Thanks Wraith..., I actually got the idea once you started your TK thread.


----------



## Damned Fist

> would love to see the chaplain and librarian painted.


Yeah. Me too!!


----------



## Baby Eating Bishop

dam you paint awesomely


----------



## Damned Fist

Here are the last 5 termies for my list. I picked them up yesterday and assembled them today. 

To round up my assault squad...










For a possible HQ choice to accompany my Librarian... 










C&C welcomed:victory:


----------



## angels of fire

The bloke with the assault cannon on the right looks really cool. Wheres it from?


----------



## Damned Fist

angels of fire said:


> The bloke with the assault cannon on the right looks really cool. Wheres it from?


It's a conversion using an Assault Terminator, a Landraider Crusader assault cannon, and some chapter parts (Shoulder pads from Forge world etc...) Other than that..., a little GS and 'voila'.


----------



## The Wraithlord

More terms Fist? Tired of losing models to my AP3 bolters :laugh:

I love the poses though, and the asscannons look tight.


----------



## Damned Fist

The Wraithlord said:


> More terms Fist? Tired of losing models to my AP3 bolters :laugh:
> 
> I love the poses though, and the asscannons look tight.


These are just to replace the the little blue guys(humm, sound like smurfs?) I usually have fielded.


----------



## TH3F4LL3NT3MPL4R

holy buckets those are way cool models.

I so wish I could be that good at modeling foot troops


----------



## Damned Fist

TH3F4LL3NT3MPL4R said:


> holy buckets those are way cool models.
> 
> I so wish I could be that good at modeling foot troops


Thanks...,

A good hobby knife, mini files, and some glue (along with a a little imagination) and you can absolutely be "that good at modeling foot troops". Go ahead, be creative!


----------



## angels of fire

Yeah if you're working with plastic. Which I'm not, stupid Daemonhunters all-metal army.
But yeah space marines are very easy to make look cool, using different legs like assault marines jumping legs with normal bolter pose can make a good model into an awesome one.


----------



## Damned Fist

Lysander Librarian

First snag last night. After a lot of thought and input from Wraith (Thanks bud) I decided on the colour for the inside of his cloak. I used straight ink on white to keep the blue bright but when I went to start building up the colours on top I found the ink just kept coming off! After trying to fix this for the better part of an hour I finally gave up and carefully used nail polish remover to strip all the work I did on the cape and start over. Now I'm up to about 23-24hrs and I'm no further than my last update! :no:


----------



## Damned Fist

After finishing my force weapon in gold I looked at it and sighed at the lack of originality. (Everyone paints these gold) So..., I once again stripped the paint off and started over. This time I made it look as though it is carved out of bone. Much happier with the result!

Time painting so far: 26-27hrs.


----------



## Damned Fist

Phew! 30hrs. now and all I have left is the shield. Once I finish that I can start on the base. Time is ticking, though, as I only have 1 week left to complete him.

I think the next tutorial I do will be "How to paint a Librarian in less than 30hrs!" (HeHe)


----------



## delta13

love the termies with assault cannons


----------



## Damned Fist

delta13 said:


> love the termies with assault cannons


Thanks! They were fun to create. (Now to paint them:no


Librarian Lysander...,

Finished the shield today! (Hallelujah chorus plays) Total time painting him is 32-33hrs. I primed the base today and I will start on it this weekend. I have to paint a couple of test pieces first and I'll post some pics to get your opinions.


----------



## delta13

would it be o.k. if i asked for what you used and how you made them?


----------



## Damned Fist

Damned Fist said:


> It's a conversion using an Assault Terminator, a Landraider Crusader assault cannon, and some chapter parts (Shoulder pads from Forge world etc...) Other than that..., a little GS and 'voila'.


Delta: If you want to know anything in specific just let me know:wink:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Really nice stuff on these, its good to see the fists coming along well.

As always i look forward to seeing more of your minis.


----------



## Riandro

god im loving these, even though they are loyalist scum. great job!


----------



## delta13

sweet dude, thanks


----------



## Damned Fist

The base is now finished and Lysander is complete. (O.k. I still have his display base to paint but this will do for now.) In total I estimate about 45hs. in building/sculpting/painting him and although I'm happy with him I did learn a lot that I can apply to my next project that should help me 'step it up' another level.

The painting competition is this coming Saturday so I will post a pic sometime after that.

Thanks all for your encouragement and comments!:victory:


----------



## foulacy

The way you paint your fists is awesome, seeing alot of yellow is hard to get a grip of but i think you've pulled it off perfectly. Keep up the work i'd like to see more.


----------



## Damned Fist

Ork idea: (I posted this under "sketches and art" and had no replies so I will try here.


I've been wanting to paint an Ork since the new codex came out (Along with some great models) I came across this in some of my old files (Really old in this case as I drew this in math class in high school) and I thought that this might be a cool sculpt.










I'm not sure what he could be used for..., any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## The Wraithlord

You would be looking at fantasy orks for this type of figure Fist. You could easily use it as a Boss type figure. Maybe someone with more knowledge of Fantasy Orks can help a bit more.


----------



## Damned Fist

The Wraithlord said:


> You would be looking at fantasy orks for this type of figure Fist. You could easily use it as a Boss type figure. Maybe someone with more knowledge of Fantasy Orks can help a bit more.



Hummm..., Fantasy..., Orks...,(Gives head a shake:no What am I thinking, I still haven't even finished painting my 40K army yet!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Nice sketch mate,

I reckon he fits the bill as a Black Ork in fantasy, as for 40k maybe some sort of ferel Ork/ Snakebite Nob type thing?


----------



## Alexander_67

Damned Fist said:


> Hummm..., Fantasy..., Orks...,(Gives head a shake:no What am I thinking, I still haven't even finished painting my 40K army yet!!!


In that we are the same fist. Plans for me to start a fantasy force are hampered somewhat by the large amount of 40k stuff still to do.


----------



## Damned Fist

*Lysander Librarian conversion complete.*

Here is the finished Librarian that I have been working on. I entered him in our local painting contest (@ GW) and he came in second to..., who else, Wraith. Oh well, I guess I'll always be the bride maid.:no:

On his gaming base:










On his display base:


















...And just the display base:


















C&C always welcome.

Here's a link to his posting on "CoolMini"
http://www.coolminiornot.com/186088


----------



## The Wraithlord

I have to say guys that I was floored when I won today over this. I thought for sure the Fist had it in the bag. These pics, as good as they are, just do not do this model justice. Absolutely fantastic model, just freaky good!

I would suggest possibly darkening the pics a bit Fist. The brightness of them somewhat overwhelms the paint job of the model.


----------



## Hespithe

Congrats to you both, and I must say that this model is definitely worthy of a first place prize.


----------



## striking scorpion

what you all on about a pic please


----------



## Vaz

The pictures up there, and I'm actually in awe. Can I buy you please? I have a few models I'd like you to make =).


----------



## Damned Fist

Here is my latest project. It's a "Quad" style attack bike to replace the usual three wheeler style.










C&C welcomed as always.


----------



## Ario Barzano

That is one hell of an idea i might have to steel that.


----------



## Damned Fist

Ario Barzano said:


> That is one hell of an idea i might have to steel that.



Absolutely! It's a fun conversion to do. Good luck and post a pic when you are done.k:


----------



## Death 0F Angels

is that a cowboy hat?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Having seen and actually held this model personally, I have to say that this thing is fucking AWESOME!!!


----------



## STATIC

Your work is awesome fist.
I must say though, i did giggle a little when i saw that GS cowboy hat. :good:


----------



## hephesto

Looks like beating Wraith is an extreme challenge, love the mini though. I'm a huge fan of intricate basing and all the details on yours really add a lott of atmosphere to the mini!


----------



## Damned Fist

*Ork Warboss*

I took a break from my army to get ready for GD 2008..., this is the entry I am bringing this year:










:wink:


----------



## loyalist42

...........wow. 

Awesome just doesn't begin to cover it. Excellent work! 

:drinks:


----------



## plug

They are fantastic. A big hats off to you. Got to see the guy on the bike painted.


----------



## Zondarian

ive got to be honest i hate the cowboy hat, but everything else it awesome


----------



## Anphicar

Nice Fist! Love Lysander! :victory:

And I love those shrooms, too..Gotta love them psychoactive chemicals...

*cough*Sally D!*cough*

:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Damned Fist

Anphicar said:


> Nice Fist! Love Lysander! :victory:
> 
> And I love those shrooms, too..Gotta love them psychoactive chemicals...
> 
> *cough*Sally D!*cough*
> 
> :smoke::smoke::smoke:



Thanks. I think he might go on a field trip to GD this year for the open category.:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Where are the updates!!!


----------



## Damned Fist

The Wraithlord said:


> Where are the updates!!!


Good point! I have to take a break so that I can photograph what I have done and get them up here. Hopefully, some time this week.


----------



## Damned Fist

*Updates!*

All right,...

First; The last of my terminators.


















Here are the two sergeants I started a while back.


















These were done using foundation paints and washes to try to speed up the process of getting this army done.:crazy:

And finally..., my turn marker. I painted it up to as an experiment to see if I want my tanks to look like this.










That is it for now. I am currently painting my chaplain on a bike and my whirlwind. Hopefully I will have some more pics soon. :victory:


----------



## 1k-termie

beautiful Work. You really get a good yellow on your guys!

Nice turn marker as well! how come it only goes up to 7? you only play 7 turn rounds?


----------



## Damned Fist

> Nice turn marker as well! how come it only goes up to 7? you only play 7 turn rounds?


In 5th ed. the maximum amount of turns is 7.


----------



## bloodthrister

pls tell me which parts you've used for that quad! I've got to make one for myself! It's too damn awesome! :shok:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Yeah, i'd like to attempt that Biker conversion too. Also, im gonna get painting my Counters.


----------



## Damned Fist

> pls tell me which parts you've used for that quad! I've got to make one for myself! It's too damn awesome!





> Yeah, i'd like to attempt that Biker conversion too.


I raided the bitz box for this one. The main parts came from a SM attack bike, and ork trukk, and a landraider. After that..., too many parts to name.:victory:


----------



## Casual_T

Holy awesome!!! This has ispired me to start on my imperial fists now instead of next year, and for anyone wondering, the 5k list does include 104 terminators.


----------



## The Wraithlord

There we go, awesome update Fist. Course, I am lucky enough to have seen this stuff in person but I know others here enjoy it when you throw up some pics as well.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

HOW HAVE I MISSED THIS!

Well, ok, ive seen some of the models around the forum, but never grouped like this. Now I wan't to convert all my termies, too bad ive already put them together. Oh well, thats my next challenge.

Brilliant work Fist, just brilliant. Next update please!


----------



## Damned Fist

*Chaplain on a Bike*

Here is the (finally) completed chaplain on bike conversion.


























..., now off to paint my whirl wind!:victory:


----------



## Hespithe

Quite unique... Well done, mate!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

may I enquire as to how you do your flames on the LoD as I may end up with a detachment of them for my DA.


----------



## Damned Fist

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> may I enquire as to how you do your flames on the LoD as I may end up with a detachment of them for my DA.



Sure..., here is a tutorial for painting small flames:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6011


Give it a try and good luck!:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Wow Fist that really turned out, fantastic paint job. Course, it isn't going to stop me from killing him as quickly as humanly possible....


----------



## Damned Fist

> Course, it isn't going to stop me from killing him as quickly as humanly possible....


You had better or else he's goin to get yooooOOOOU!:wink:


----------



## hephesto

That chaplain is amazing Damned Fist, good to see you've stuck with this amazing army! Are the front wheel skull bars made of loose skulls or did you start with one of those skull strings from the skeleton command sprue? Regardless a great idea for such a grim character ;-)


----------



## Damned Fist

> Are the front wheel skull bars made of loose skulls or did you start with one of those skull strings from the skeleton command sprue?


They are individual skulls that came from a Tomb Kings warrior set. All I did was drill a hole through each one of them and string them on a length of wire. You could just glue them together but this way it gives the forks a bit more strength. :victory:

Thanks Hep!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Just wondering but what yellow do you use for them? Is it that foundation yellow? Cause I want to do a new marine army and thinking about all the possibilites (Im gonna do another codex marine chapter)


----------



## Damned Fist

Marneus Calgar said:


> Just wondering but what yellow do you use for them? Is it that foundation yellow? Cause I want to do a new marine army and thinking about all the possibilites (Im gonna do another codex marine chapter)



The main colour is the GW foudation paint Tausept Ochre. Good luck with your army!:victory:


----------



## Djinn24

Great looking models, I have always hated painting yellow, but you pulled it off wonderfully. Awesome conversions also. You Lib is fricking sweet!!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Damned Fist said:


> The main colour is the GW foudation paint Tausept Ochre. Good luck wiht your army!:victory:


Thanks but it might not be until christmas intil I start, although if i get pedro kantor in this spearhead, and it has designs on the arm pad, then im sure that I will paint him as Imperial fists or Crimson fists...


----------



## Damned Fist

Damned Fist said:


> I've been working on trying to get my 2000pt. LoD/Imperial Fist army completed since My son and I took up the hobby last July. I'm making headway but I still have quite a bit left over...
> 
> Lysander Librarian
> Chaplin on a Bike
> 
> 2 Sergeants
> 9 Tactical Squad
> 5 Terminators
> 1 Whirlwind
> 
> Plus,
> 
> Repaint 6 Legion of the Damned Marines
> 
> ..., So I'm hoping by posting in 'On going projects' I can get motivated and organized to get these guys done.:victory:



Looking over my original check list here I'm making some good headway. I have now finished my whirlwind (I'll post a couple of pic's this weekend) and all I have left from this list is a 9 man tact sqd. However, I do have to add a landraider crusader to this list as I have since added one to my 2000pt roster since 5th ed. came out.:good:


----------



## Damned Fist

*Whirlwind*

Ok..., here is the pics of the finished whirlwind.


----------



## Haraldrr

Is it possible to see the whole army coz your work is impressive!


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Damn.... thats so pretty.


----------



## plug

Wow, love the paint. Looks very impressive


----------



## Green Knight

Love your work it is 100% spellbinding +rep


----------



## Damned Fist

More Ork stuff..., I knew that if I painted that warboss I'd end up starting another army!

Trukk:

























And here are a couple of test mini's for da boyz:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

bloody hell mate, yet more brilliant work


----------



## Digg40k

If this isn't inspiration to make an Imperial Fist army then I don't know what is.


----------



## itsonlyme

have to say i really do like what im seeing here, very nice paint jobs  really like that Liberian conversion and the terminators looks pretty sweet!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Nice job on the Whirlwind Fist, I haven't seen it finished until now. I would suggest a separate thread for the Orks if you do in fact start them up.


----------



## Damned Fist

> I would suggest a separate thread for the Orks if you do in fact start them up.


Good point. This is supposed to be a Imperial Fist/LOTD log after all. Thanks.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Whirlwind looking really nice now.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Hehehe yeah it looks nice now that the new SM codex is going to bone it completely lol. And I don't mind that one bit! *_damn mines...._


----------



## beenburned

Man, that is a fantastic whirlwind.


----------



## Damned Fist

> Hehehe yeah it looks nice now that the new SM codex is going to bone it completely lol. And I don't mind that one bit! *damn mines....


Ouch! That hurts.:angry: I guess that I'll have to rely on Lysander now. (2+/3+ sv, 4 wounds, and a strength 10 MC thunder hammer..., Oh yeah:grin: (Wait???? that means more painting, doesn't it!:no


----------



## Chaosftw

Well Sir. This is my first time going through your thread and i must say the bike, along with the chap for the painting contest put me in awe. That was some fenominal painting to say the least. I would realy like to see the model by wraith that you lost too . In anycase good on ya! when you get some free time mind if i purchase you for like a month ill pay you hourly to paint my army  lawyers dont have time to paint... sigh

Can't Wait to see the 'quad' that is one fenominal conversian sir. I laughed quite hard at that one. Not because it was terrible or anything of the sort of course, but because I have never seen anything like it and frankly I would make an army with as many of those as I could possibly feild.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Damned Fist

Thanks for that Chaos. I appreciate the comments.


Looking at my project log I only had a ten man squad left to paint. That's it..., *DONE!*. Then came 5th ed and the new marine dex and my list went right out the window. Now I have another 10 man squad, a drop pod, another Lysander, plasma cannon dev's, LoTD squad (to be converted and painted), and an Inquisitor and his retinue! It's almost like starting over again. Oh well, I started assembling and air brushing the drop pod yesterday. After it's done I'll post a few update pics. Thanks all for the C&C to date. It really keeps me going.:victory:


----------



## Chaosftw

Damned Fist said:


> Thanks for that Chaos. I appreciate the comments.
> 
> 
> Looking at my project log I only had a ten man squad left to paint. That's it..., *DONE!*. Then came 5th ed and the new marine dex and my list went right out the window. Now I have another 10 man squad, a drop pod, another Lysander, plasma cannon dev's, LoTD squad (to be converted and painted), and an Inquisitor and his retinue! It's almost like starting over again. Oh well, I started assembling and air brushing the drop pod yesterday. After it's done I'll post a few update pics. Thanks all for the C&C to date. It really keeps me going.:victory:


Ya no kidding eh? its a never ending project. Just when the "end" can be seen or the light is getting bright fromthe end of the tunnel GW comes along and.... BAM newxt edion..and BAM new models.... lol it never fails! but oh well..as we say in Italian (phonetically: Say-La-Vee) Means 'Shit Happens' ... I think...lol cant wait to see what you do to the Pod!


----------



## Damned Fist

> cant wait to see what you do to the Pod!


Me too! I still don't know if I want a battle worn look or something cleaner. Decisions, decisions?!?:no:


----------



## Digg40k

Damned Fist said:


> Me too! I still don't know if I want a battle worn look or something cleaner. Decisions, decisions?!?:no:


Personally I think a clean Drop Pod has got to be rarer than a sober Space Wolf. I've just bought one myself and will be doing it in some beautiful heraldy not dissimilar to your own!


----------



## Damned Fist

Wraith said that I should show a couple of W.I.P. pics, sor here it goes;

The evolution of my marines tactical squad. From right to left; the first is primed and then airbrushed with TauSept Ocher and then Devlen Mud. The second is based in with the block colours that I plan to use and then the yellow tones are completed. The last is the finished marine










Here is the drop pod sub-assembled and airbrushed in my usual base colours.










That's it for now. Time to get ready for work.:victory:
C&C always welcomed


----------



## Brother_Azrael

Fist !!! these models are amazing !!!
i feel like starting an imperial fist army in your honour !!!
lol ive always loved imperial fists but wanted to start my own chapter...this idea is equally good lol


----------



## Chaosftw

Damned Fist said:


> Me too! I still don't know if I want a battle worn look or something cleaner. Decisions, decisions?!?:no:


I was always one for the make combat figs look like they have been in combat. No sence in having models in picture perfect glossy/shiny armour because lets face it these models were built for war, not a fashion show :victory:

Chaosftw


----------



## The Wraithlord

Wow Fist, that drop pod is really turning out!!! You told me a bit at work about it but actually seeing it makes all the difference.

To add to the general comments so far, as I said before I like to see pods with damage on them as it just looks for more realistic imho.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

requesting a tut on that pw effect. damn fine work by the way


----------



## Damned Fist

Dessel_Ordo said:


> requesting a tut on that pw effect. damn fine work by the way



?? Thanks.., but I'm sorry. I'm not sure what pw effect that you are asking about. Do you mean the lighting??


----------



## Damned Fist

Update:

The inside is complete and the armour is 'blocked' in. Now just to add the detail. (Flames, battle damage, oxidization, etc...)


----------



## Chaosftw

Fist that looks Hawt! so far so good heh!

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph

I'm assuming you're using the airbrush to do all the basework now? How are you finding it timewise/paint consumption? I'm so tempted to pick up an airbrush, do you use the GW one?


----------



## Damned Fist

Syph said:


> I'm assuming you're using the airbrush to do all the basework now? How are you finding it timewise/paint consumption? I'm so tempted to pick up an airbrush, do you use the GW one?



Time wise..., a lot quicker. You also get a much smoother base to work on:good:. Paint consumption?? Good question. I really thin the paints out so I haven't noticed if I am using more or not. As for the airbrush, I use a Paasche double action brush. The GW brush is a single action and looks cumbersome to me to use. Personally, I would invest in a better brush than the one that GW offers. But that's just me.:victory:


----------



## Syph

Damned Fist said:


> Time wise..., a lot quicker. You also get a much smoother base to work on:good:. Paint consumption?? Good question. I really thin the paints out so I haven't noticed if I am using more or not. As for the airbrush, I use a Paasche double action brush. The GW brush is a single action and looks cumbersome to me to use. Personally, I would invest in a better brush than the one that GW offers. But that's just me.:victory:


Thanks for responding chap. I'll do a bit of research and maybe ask for one for Christmas - I think my 60/70 models that need painting will appreciate it! :laugh:


----------



## LVix

Masterful work there Damned Fist, just awesome! Time to start saving for an airbrush myself... the finish is brilliantly smooth. :biggrin:


----------



## Arutha

Very good work, any chance of a group shot?


----------



## Damned Fist

Arutha said:


> Very good work, any chance of a group shot?



Good idea. Maybe once I finish painting the rest of the guys I have in my 1500pt army.:victory:


----------



## Damned Fist

*Another update*

Usually I Don't post this many WIP's. I prefer just to show the the pre-painted and the finished model. However, Wraith pointed out that some people like to see the various stages just to see how the the different effects are accomplished. 

Soooo..., here is another pic of the drop pod. At this point the 'battle damage' is complete and I have started to add the trade mark flames. A couple of more hours and it should be ready to drop into battle.










Here is the assembled and primed 10 tactical squad that will be eventually jumping out of it.










Thx for looking. C&C appreciated and often used.:victory:


----------



## Arutha

Is that the FW fist icon on the banner?


----------



## Digg40k

Bloody hell mate that Drop Pod is gorgeous.


----------



## Damned Fist

Arutha said:


> Is that the FW fist icon on the banner?



Nope. It's just a green stuff copy of the icon on the drop pod.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Holy crap that dp is freakin awesome!!!


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Yep, yep. Another thread im glad to see back up to the top.


----------



## Imperial Dragon

Nice stuff fist, ALWAYS love the work you have been popping out, it makes me want to sit and paint t until i reach a level like yours.


----------



## Damned Fist

Thanks for all the kind words guys! It's really appreciated.:victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Damned Fist said:


> Usually I Don't post this many WIP's. I prefer just to show the the pre-painted and the finished model. However, Wraith pointed out that some people like to see the various stages just to see how the the different effects are accomplished.


Like me 

Duuuuude... Teach me... 

Amazing work, when you gonna win a GD then? :biggrin::victory:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Brilliant stuff DF, I am always astounded by your work.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Amazing work, when you gonna win a GD then?


I will do my utmost to ensure this does not happen. It would mean he has beaten me after all


----------



## Damned Fist

The Wraithlord said:


> I will do my utmost to ensure this does not happen. It would mean he has beaten me after all



I don't mind the "rivalry" Wraith. It pushes me to always do better.:wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord

You and me both Fist, you and me both.


----------



## Chaosftw

Fist the updates on that pod look unreal. Do you ever keep track of how long it takes to complete a project? (Opening plastic seal of new box to standing back at the finished product and saying something along the lines of -Damn thats hot-)

Chaosftw


----------



## Damned Fist

Chaosftw said:


> Fist the updates on that pod look unreal. Do you ever keep track of how long it takes to complete a project? (Opening plastic seal of new box to standing back at the finished product and saying something along the lines of -Damn thats hot-)
> 
> Chaosftw



I have on some 'specialty' projects in my project log. Something like this, however, not really. I must admit though, it's taking longer than I expected.


----------



## Digg40k

Everytime I feel myself losing motivation in painting my own Imperial Fists I come look at this thread, you are the *best* Imperial Fist painter I have ever seen and I actually love you.:laugh:


----------



## Damned Fist

Digg40k said:


> Everytime I feel myself losing motivation in painting my own Imperial Fists I come look at this thread, you are the *best* Imperial Fist painter I have ever seen and I actually love you.:laugh:



Uhmmmm.., (awkward!) Thanks for that!?!(*logs off quickly*)


----------



## Marneus Calgar

The Wraithlord said:


> I will do my utmost to ensure this does not happen. It would mean he has beaten me after all





Damned Fist said:


> I don't mind the "rivalry" Wraith. It pushes me to always do better.:wink:


There isn't just 1 GD on offer k:

You could both pretty much get a GD each


----------



## Digg40k

Damned Fist said:


> Uhmmmm.., (awkward!) Thanks-------for-------------------------that!?!(*logs off quickly*)


Firstly haha you posted twice.:laugh: Secondly (As I'm sure you know.) I was just joking about the loving you part.


----------



## Damned Fist

Alright..., last pic before it is assembled. I finished off the flames tonight and did the touch ups. I must say that if I don't paint anymore flames this year it will still be too soon!










Time to seal it and assemble it:victory:


----------



## Digg40k

Excellent work mate those flames are perfect.


----------



## Damned Fist

And finally..., the assembled Drop Pod; 


























C&C welcomed!:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Dude, very very nice. I am impressed.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

wow. just... wow. that thing is amazing


----------



## Chaosftw

*Stands up*, *Raises arms*, *Aplauds*

Best pod I have seen since release, Truely outstanding! Gratz on ya!

Chaosftw


----------



## Spot The Grot

hubba hubba :shok: :shok:


Great work.


----------



## Underground Heretic

Fist you do not disapoint. Two tumbs up for your Drop Pod. Recommended Daily Allowance of Awesome!


----------



## Taggerung

I wish I could paint like that...


----------



## Damned Fist

Thanks for all the encouragement guys! I have 1 more week of vacation and I hope to get the rest of the army assembled and 1 more tactical squad painted. Well see, but I must admit that the positive feedback is quite motivating.

Thanks again:victory:


----------



## eurolol

very very nice. look forward to see more pics


----------



## Arutha

That thing just looks awesome. Great work man. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## Damned Fist

Next HQ choice: Inquisitor Lord with a retinue of 3 gun servitors (Plasma Cannons) 1 mystic, and 1 familiar. I have just about finished converting them and I will prime them tonight. After that it's time to go back to painting my tactical squads.










C&C appreciated.:victory:


----------



## Chaosftw

Damned Fist said:


> Next HQ choice: Inquisitor Lord with a retinue of 3 gun servitors (Plasma Cannons) 1 mystic, and 1 familiar. I have just about finished converting them and I will prime them tonight. After that it's time to go back to painting my tactical squads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&C appreciated.:victory:


Looking forward to seeing the little imp thing holding the scroll complete. How might you go about putting little scribbles on the scroll to look like writing?

Chaosftw


----------



## Arutha

I dont get to play at all, so let me ask a noob question. Can you include that inquisitor guy in your IF army?

Also on another note what do you use for your guys that are on raised bases? They just look like rocks but im sure its not that simple...


----------



## Damned Fist

> Looking forward to seeing the little imp thing holding the scroll complete. How might you go about putting little scribbles on the scroll to look like writing?
> 
> Chaosftw


After getting the parchment to the right tone I'll layer several colours to create the writing on the litany. Place a few symbols here and there using the same effect and ta-da! The scroll is finito!:wink:



> Can you include that inquisitor guy in your IF army?


Yes. He is a Daemon Hunter Inquisitor with his retinue. As a allied race I can include him if I follow certain restrictions found in the daemon hunter's codex.



> Also on another note what do you use for your guys that are on raised bases? They just look like rocks but im sure its not that simple...


Hummm..., how to answer?? I will use anything that I can find. For this particular base (I am assuming that you are speaking of the Inquisitor's) I used a part off of an Ork trukk to create the 'sewer pipe', then it was covered in a rock made of plaster that I carved out to fit over the pipe. Next, I added green stuff around the edges and shaped it. Once it dried I filled it with hot glue and then placed the Inquisitor on top. Once that set I added a few areas of 'sand' flock to fill it in and for ascetics. Last, glue on a few skulls here and there and declare that you are done. (It can be easy to over do it and make it too busy- "Less is more" most of the time) :victory:


----------



## Vashtek

Damned Fist said:


> Next HQ choice: Inquisitor Lord with a retinue of 3 gun servitors (Plasma Cannons) 1 mystic, and 1 familiar. I have just about finished converting them and I will prime them tonight. After that it's time to go back to painting my tactical squads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&C appreciated.:victory:


Can you actually have 3 servitors with plasma cannon? My codex says up to one may be equipped with a plasma cannon, with the others able to take heavy bolters or multi-meltas.

Forgetting this, your stuff looks very nice. Do you plan on getting any legion of the damned marines for your army?


----------



## Damned Fist

> Can you actually have 3 servitors with plasma cannon? My codex says up to one may be equipped with a plasma cannon, with the others able to take heavy bolters or multi-meltas.


I'll have to recheck. But I've seen it in other list and AB even allows it.



> Forgetting this, your stuff looks very nice. Do you plan on getting any legion of the damned marines for your army?


I have 6-7 of the old models. When the new ones come out I'm sure that I will pick some of those up. However, I've tried them in my list a few times and find that they are not worth the points.


----------



## fett14622

Great looking models, mate :biggrin:


----------



## Damned Fist

Another update.

First, 5 men of the 2nd tactical squad are complete. The next five are blocked in and just need the details added.

5 finished models;










Then..., I got bored of painting marines so I started on the mystic. This is a W.I.P. of him before the scroll work is completed. Chaosftw was asking about how I do this so I thought that I would show a quick pic at this stage.










I really would like to complete this squad before the end of the week, so I need to get myself motivated again.:victory:


----------



## Arutha

That tac squad looks great. I really like the blue tabards. Im still waiting on the group shot of the whole gang.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Beautiful as always Fist. For sure.


----------



## Damned Fist

O.K. This is the finished mystic. The scroll work has been completed and it is based.










??it was a change of pace at least.:victory:


----------



## Underground Heretic

Three thumbs up!...don't ask.


----------



## Chaosftw

Great Start Fist! keep em' Comin!


----------



## Someguy

Very nice indeed. One thing you might want to check on soon though is that I'm pretty sure you can only have one plasma cannon in an inquisitor's retinue. 

This is probably bad news but if you have to make any changes, you are probably better off doing them now.


----------



## Damned Fist

Someguy said:


> Very nice indeed. One thing you might want to check on soon though is that I'm pretty sure you can only have one plasma cannon in an inquisitor's retinue.
> 
> This is probably bad news but if you have to make any changes, you are probably better off doing them now.



Seems like it. I am doing some inquiries now at Army Builder because the program allows this configuration and there was no flags about it at the maintainers forum. I have also seen it done in other list so I am hoping that I am missing something somewhere.:angry: It would not be fun to have to take apart the servitors now that I just finished converting them.:ireful2:


----------



## Someguy

Ahh well in that case I'm sorry but the codex is clear. I thought perhaps you had a later printing or something.

I don't like or trust army builder. I've seen so many mistakes in lists generated using it. I recommend excel, or paper and a pen.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Someguy said:


> I don't like or trust army builder. I've seen so many mistakes in lists generated using it. I recommend excel, or paper and a pen.


Sad to say i totally agree, its noobbuilder and it works just like the name implies :ireful2:

Its even worse when folks puts down time in making cool models for something that they think is correct but aint :cray:


----------



## Damned Fist

> Its even worse when folks puts down time in making cool models for something that they think is correct but aint


Then you know how I feel. Not only do I have to change my list (Which sucks because it was a fun list) but as you said, I now have to change the models that I spent all that time converting!:cray:


----------



## Steel Nathan

Damned Fist said:


> Then you know how I feel. Not only do I have to change my list (Which sucks because it was a fun list) but as you said, I now have to change the models that I spent all that time converting!:cray:


It could be worse, you could've painted them all and found out the truth. Just the thought of that could send anybody on a frenzy rage, especially if you paint so awesomely but slowly. Thank God for people who can find mistakes .


----------



## Damned Fist

> Thank God for people who can find mistakes .


Yes, I know you are right and I should probably +rep the ones who pointed it out first.
But, as they say, ignorance is bliss. (Interpretation: I was _really _enjoying frying Korn Bezerkers with them.:wink


----------



## MaidenManiac

Damned Fist said:


> Yes, I know you are right and I should probably +rep the ones who pointed it out first.
> But, as they say, ignorance is bliss. (Interpretation: I was _really _enjoying frying Korn Bezerkers with them.:wink


Or you should /slap the moron that is hacking Armybuilder together instead :wink:


----------



## Underground Heretic

All you have to do is go back and double check the AB list. I use it to draw up lists and for pick up games I keep a note with points values (Warriors: Xpoints) so I can throw together a decent list, even if i have to double check, it saves having to go back and forth. What gets me about AB is that it has too many war gear entries that say see C:IG p. 56 or the like.

Sorry about semi-hijacking the thread. Amazing work, Fist. I'll have to team up with Red Orc to "liberate" some models.


----------



## Damned Fist

Been having problems with my connection for a few days..., so while it's working I'll post a quick update. Here is the finished tactical squad.










Next- another of the Inquisitor's retinue. After that, probably the 'quad' attack bike. (I'm REALLY gettiong tired of painting the tactical marines!uke


----------



## Damned Fist

W.I.P. of the Familiar/Cherub/Mystic. The wings are complete and the skin tones are mostly done. Next, the hair and then the servo skull.


----------



## Digg40k

Man I really do love your mix of blue and yellow on your Fists, it's sublime. I don't know how you can be so sick of painting your Tactical Marines, they're hardly the same model over and over, each one is unique in his own right, which is fantastic!

Loving the familiar too, the detail on the face is awesome.


----------



## Damned Fist

Digg40k said:


> Man I really do love your mix of blue and yellow on your Fists, it's sublime. I don't know how you can be so sick of painting your Tactical Marines, they're hardly the same model over and over, each one is unique in his own right, which is fantastic!
> 
> Loving the familiar too, the detail on the face is awesome.


Thanks Digg! You are always encouraging, but it feels like I have been painting nothing but flames for the last year and a half. I thought that maybe I would change things up for the next squad and try something different, but Wraith discouraged me from that idea as he said that the flame theme need to stay.:angry: At least the familiar is change of pace for now.:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Wow that familiar is really turning out Fist. Nice change of pace too which is always good.


----------



## Digg40k

Damned Fist said:


> Thanks Digg! You are always encouraging, but it feels like I have been painting nothing but flames for the last year and a half. I thought that maybe I would change things up for the next squad and try something different, but Wraith discouraged me from that idea as he said that the flame theme need to stay.:angry: At least the familiar is change of pace for now.:victory:


Ah I see, I can imagine the flames would get a bit repetitive yes. I'd agree with Wraith though, you have to keep the same theme on the Fists because when the force is done they'll look brilliant all together. You've got your whole Inquisitor retinue to do though right? Just use them as things to paint in between the flames.


----------



## HorusReborn

Man I like the blending and the shades of yellow you used on these figs! I take it you're not using GW paint?


----------



## Mr.Hill

I just read all of this in one sitting. 
I can't even begin to say how good your work is, and how i don't ever want to paint again because it'll look like a blind man with the shakes painted them compared to your painting.

Great job.

Im off to cut off my hands so i have a reason why i don't paint anymore. lol


----------



## Damned Fist

HorusReborn said:


> Man I like the blending and the shades of yellow you used on these figs! I take it you're not using GW paint?




Actually..., I use almost exclusively GW paints. I am particularly fond of the foundations and the new washes.:victory:


----------



## Damned Fist

Update on the Familiar/cherub/mystic.

The figure is pretty much complete and I've primed the base and tombstone now. Next pic will be on the completed mini. (I hope)










Different settings and slightly different view










Note: I'm playing around with my camera settings and trying a couple of things with the photo editor. So I would appreciate C&C on the photos as well as the mini. Thanks all:victory:


----------



## Damned Fist

*Finished Fimiliar/cherub/mystic*

..., and here are the finished pics:


































and a pic with his BFF:










Thoughts?:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah now that really turned out. I am looking forward to seeing the Inq and retinue all finished and standing out with slightly different colours than the rest.


----------



## Damned Fist

I started the first of the 3 gun servitors today after completing another plasma cannon devastator to finish off my squad. I'm not sure where I want to go on this though. I usually paint the guns blue but I feel that it will wash out the model as he is wearing a blue jump suit? What do you think?? Maybe black?:no:


----------



## bl0203

How about a real dark red to bring out his boots and back pack?


----------



## moo

I love the familiar and cherub they are really nice. Im not keen on the servitor but i think its mostly the sculpt. I kinda find a chequered pattern a bit too orkey, maybe you could do diagonal black and yellow lines instead? (just an idea ). The gun on the servitor, hmmm, generally i use grey on my weapons or metals anyway  for a more realistic look. Plus i've always felt adeptus mechanicus and servitors would always be covered in grey/metal etc, but thats just how i percieve the background and fluff involved with them. The pics are really saturated with light, maybe you could move some of your light sources away slightly. Or !! you should poke wraith for use of his light setup, he does them really well  or just poke him in the arm anyway for kicks and giggles


----------



## Damned Fist

Moo, All good points and suggestions. I especially agree with:



> or just poke him in the arm anyway for kicks and giggles


I may try that!


..., The inspiration for the servitors is NASCAR. I wanted to make them look like a pit crew of sorts. I don't know why really?? But that is why there are checks on him as well as all three primary colours. I though of red too as Blo suggested gut I am afraid that it will become the focal point if I paint it that bright.:no: After sleeping on it, I'm still drawing a blank.


----------



## Someguy

My feelings on servitors is that people probably wouldn't usually bother to paint them all that much. They are just tools really. I think people would either just leave them with very basic greys and metals or maybe go to town on them with the inquisitor's own heraldry. One or the other.

With an inquisitor's retinue I think the really important thing is the visual composition. How the squad looks all together as a group. You may want to give them some unifying themes, or you may not, but it's worth spending a minute thinking about that rather than treating each guy as an individual.


----------



## Damned Fist

> I think people would either just leave them with very basic greys and metals or maybe go to town on them with the inquisitor's own heraldry.


I'm starting to lean this way too. I think that if I paint it to match the back-pack then it will tie it together without distracting from the main focal point of the model.



> With an inquisitor's retinue I think the really important thing is the visual composition. How the squad looks all together as a group. You may want to give them some unifying themes, or you may not, but it's worth spending a minute thinking about that rather than treating each guy as an individual.


This, I foresee, will be a problem. I was planning on painting the Inquisitor Lord in Sky/Earth NMM (while bugging Moo after every brush stroke to see if I got it right) But with no NMM in the retinue this may end up looking very odd when put together. Not sure what I am going to do here either.


----------



## Red Corsairs

That familiar is awesome! I really like what you've used for it and the painting is superb! +rep for a really nice Familiar 

:good:


----------



## The Wraithlord

The servitor is looking good but I do have a criticism this time. I do not like the red boots. At all. Combined with the blue suit and the checkers it makes the model look like it is wearing clown boots. Well painted clown boots but nonetheless...


----------



## Damned Fist

The Wraithlord said:


> The servitor is looking good but I do have a criticism this time. I do not like the red boots. At all. Combined with the blue suit and the checkers it makes the model look like it is wearing clown boots. Well painted clown boots but nonetheless...



:laugh:"Do you want some fries with that plasma cannon?":laugh:

Lol, Now I have no choice but to change the colour or else I will forever picture Ronald McDonald each time I play him.:victory:


----------



## Damned Fist

*Finished Servitor*

Here is the finished servitor. I took Moo's and Someguy's advice on the colour for the plasma cannon as well as Wraith's suggestion to keep it 'weathered'. (Not to mention fixing the whole 'Ronald McDonald' problem) I have 2 more servitors to go and then the retinue will be complete.


























Hope you like him. Of course, C&C welcomed.:victory:


----------



## Damned Fist

New pics. 

Wraith tried editing my pics for me using adobe so I thought that I would post them to see if you can better see the details of the finished model verses the last post??


























As I said..., compare with the previous post. I would appreciate some feedback on the photo's especially.:victory: 

Thanks


----------



## jordan_darko

Very cool mate the flesh is awesome and the highlights on the trousers are excellent, great work mate I look forward too seeing more of your work  JD


----------



## Djinn24

The servator is looking good. Less like a clown too!


----------



## moo

Awesome work dude, the greenshading on the metals bring a certain dirty feel to the model, i think if you used a light brown shade ontop of that it may give you a more "oily" feel about the model. I agree totally with Djinn, it does look less "clown like" but i think one main reason for that look in the wips was that you had such a range of contrasting colours which don't quite compliment each other. But still a nice job, keep up the good work dude.


----------



## HorusReborn

looks pretty good man, I do think the servitor could use a better highlight on the blue. Maybe it's just the super close up of him, but looks like you've got a shade and a midtone, but no highlights on the blue. Nice patina effect on the metal! Looks great man!


----------



## Damned Fist

Thanks for the comments and input guys. I haven't checked this log in a while so I appreciate the feed back. After I am finished my Christmas Diorama I hope to get more stuff completed to post up here.

Thanks again! Merry Christmas and God bless:victory:


----------



## Damned Fist

Ok. Christmas is finished and it is time to get back to my army. I thought that I would start working on the rest of the Inquisitor Lord's retinue so here is the second completed gun servitor.










































Off to work on the last one. C&C appreciated:victory:


----------



## Vaz

I really like the Verdigris on your Servitors, nice job!


----------



## Djinn24

I would get some matte brush on finish (Vallejo Model Colors has a good one) and cover the clothe, the rest looking shiney is nice because they are oiley but for the clothe to be oily and still blue is hard to believe. Plus my eye is drawn to the shiney spot on his stomach and away from the well painted parts of the model.


----------



## Damned Fist

djinn24 said:


> I would get some matte brush on finish (Vallejo Model Colors has a good one) and cover the clothe, the rest looking shiney is nice because they are oiley but for the clothe to be oily and still blue is hard to believe. Plus my eye is drawn to the shiney spot on his stomach and away from the well painted parts of the model.



Sorry.:no: It's not the model at all. I have been experimenting with the lighting for the photography and it was probably too bright again. That being said I did give it 2-3 light coats of matte varnish when it was completed. I really need to find a better way to take pics.:cray: 

Again, I apologize, but I do appreciate the suggestion. I have yet to use anything from Vallejo although I have heard that they are pretty good.:victory:


----------



## Kobrakai

Just looked through the whole thread in one go and your imperial fists are really very special, congratulations on them they are a absolute treat to anyone to look at. 

Good luck with everything else. I'm thinking of doing some legion of the damned myself, so that flames tutorial will come in handy!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Wow Fist that really turned out! I love the entire thing but what really gets me the most about it is the eye. You really captured that flat, dead look that a servitor should have right there in that eye just perfectly. Well done :victory:


As for the pics, yeah, they are much too bright. Try lowering the time the shutter stays open perhaps.


----------



## Damned Fist

> Just looked through the whole thread in one go and your imperial fists are really very special, congratulations on them they are a absolute treat to anyone to look at.
> 
> Good luck with everything else. I'm thinking of doing some legion of the damned myself, so that flames tutorial will come in handy!


Thanks for taking the time to look Kobra. Be sure to post some pics of your LoTD when you finish them. I love seeing what people do with that legion.



> Wow Fist that really turned out! I love the entire thing but what really gets me the most about it is the eye. You really captured that flat, dead look that a servitor should have right there in that eye just perfectly. Well done
> 
> 
> As for the pics, yeah, they are much too bright. Try lowering the time the shutter stays open perhaps.


Thanks for noticing eyes! It took a few tries to get the look that I wanted. As for the pics?????? I have completely confused myself now. The 'shinny' pics are from the macro setting so I can't change anything on those. The one pic of the back of the servitor is the manual settings that I was using. The colours seem perfect but the picture lacks the clarity of the macro pics. I could definitely use some help in this area. I would love get the clarity and the colours right but I'm not sure what I am doing wrong.:angry:


----------



## The Wraithlord

The pics themselves are mostly fine, what you need is something to adjust the lighting. When taking pics in macro setting you not only get the light from shining off the model but from the background as well which confuses the camera. When I take a mini pic, I have to load it into photoshop and adjust the 'levels' and when I do so, there is a noticeable abundance of lighting that needs to be accounted for. Unfortunately, this is the only way to get those coolminiornot style pics that we all want as no amount playing with shutter speeds, aperture size, ambient light, etc, will get rid of it.


----------



## Damned Fist

Getting that perfect balance seems so hard! What I find is that even if I get it right one time, the next time that I try the same settings it doesn't work out the same.:ireful2: I think that I am going to have to do a few searches to online to "improve" in this area??:no:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Just to give you a comparison. On the top is your original pic and below is the one I touched up with Photoshop. The -only- thing I did in PS is to use the Auto-levels option with removes extra light from a picture (of which there was a HUGE amount in this one btw)










This is what I mean by editing. You will NEVER get this kind of result without it, at least not without super expensive equipment that taking pics of little plastic men is way overkill for. Now photoshop is uber expensive and I can fully understand that you don't want to, shall we say, acquire it, believe me. What you need to search for is something that will allow you to make the adjustments you need, perhaps an online editor or something similar. Hopefully someone here will be able to help on that end by pointing you in the right direction. The pics you take are perfectly fine for size, zoom, etc and I really don't think you need to improve in that to be honest, it is just the excess light that you need a way to deal with imho.


----------



## Underground Heretic

Does anyone know if Picassa will work in this field? It's a free photo editing program for windows.


----------



## Arutha

Still waiting for the full army shot.


----------



## Damned Fist

Huge difference Wraith! I can't seem to get that using the online editor. Hopefully someone will be able to help 'point' me in the right direction for a program. Right now I have the Adobe 3.0 basic which will not do this and the Kodak Easy Share which is also very limited.



> Still waiting for the full army shot.


Arutha

Thanks for the interest..., but I'm still not done the army. I completed the last gun servitor last night and only have the Inquisitor Lord left to finish off that squad. After that, I still have a 10 man tactical squad and a rhino left. (Maybe a new Lysander too. I haven't decided on that yet) Oh yeah! I have a Land Raider to repaint as well. Still lots of work left. Perhaps I'll post a "finished so far" pic. We'll see.:victory:

I forgot; I still have a bike squad left to paint as well 




> Does anyone know if Picassa will work in this field? It's a free photo editing program for windows.


I have not heard of this but I would like very much to know more about it. Thanks.


----------



## Damned Fist

*Finished Retinue*

Here is the last of the gun servitors for the retinue.


























..., and here is a group shot of the completed retinue.










My next project will be to paint the Inquisitor Lord for this retinue.

:biggrin:A special thanks to Wraith for adjusting the pics for me:victory:


----------



## Syph

It might be worth trying The Gimp or Paint.NET too. Picasa (by Google) is very good and I think that has brightness/contrast adjustment... even an 'I'm Feeling Lucky' button to auto adjust. All three are worth a try. You're only after a simple contrast/brightness adjustment really.

EDIT: It's a shame you don't have a program that will auto adjust the levels of your photos. This is the result of a copy and paste into Photoshop CS2, press auto-level, save as a 10% quality JPG:










It took about 2 mins to do from start to finish, including opening CS2, saving and uploading again. I'd happily do them in batches if you email me any pics you want me to do.


----------



## Damned Fist

> It might be worth trying The Gimp or Paint.NET too. Picasa (by Google) is very good and I think that has brightness/contrast adjustment... even an 'I'm Feeling Lucky' button to auto adjust. All three are worth a try. You're only after a simple contrast/brightness adjustment really.


Thanks for the suggestion Syph. I'm downloading Picasa right now to try out. I'll let you know how it goes. As for the Photoshop program..., I'd love to get it but it is far too expensive:no:


----------



## Syph

Damned Fist said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Syph. I'm downloading Picasa right now to try out. I'll let you know how it goes. As for the Photoshop program..., I'd love to get it but it is far too expensive:no:


It is indeed an expensive program - I'm lucky that I get a copy through school, amongst others. Picasa should be able to do what you're after and I use it regularly with my normal photography. It's also excellent for printing to take us off topic a bit further. :laugh:

Failing that, the other two programs I mentioned may have what you're after and the offer still stands for me to do them for you if Wraith is busy too. :victory:


----------



## Warpath

Shit the bed fella i can't belive i've never looked through this thread :ireful2: I knew you was good but this has really opened my eyes, the whirlwind is one of the best painted tanks i have seen grace Heresy.

I'm speachless by what i've seen in this thread.


----------



## Arutha

The storm shield you have on your termie one page 1. Is that from Forge world? Thinking about getting an assualt termie squad but the storm shields that come with them look way to puny.


----------



## Damned Fist

> The storm shield you have on your termie one page 1. Is that from Forge world? Thinking about getting an assualt termie squad but the storm shields that come with them look way to puny.
> Reply With Quote


Not from Forge World. It came with the assault terminators box but there is only 1 shield that is this size. The rest are the small ones that you are probably talking about.


----------



## Arutha

Well atleast you get one of the good shields in the box, i really hate the look of the small ones. Might be able to duplicate them out of GS.


----------



## Damned Fist

> Might be able to duplicate them out of GS.


This might help...

G.S.Mould Making


----------



## Arutha

The clay is a brilliant idea, i have tried making moulds in the past with GS and it never would work properly as the bit would always snag and stretch the mould.

thanks for the link.


----------



## Damned Fist

A Quick wip pic of my Inquisitor Lord. I finished the head (Including the tattoos) and now I'm starting on the armour. I want to make the armour look like chrome while using metallic paints. I thought that I would try to get come feed back before I get too far.


















The fur is just based in for now (I didn't want to chance having an "oops" later after the face is already completed)

C&C appreciated:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

It is going to be hard to do the chrome look with actual metallic paints man. I hope to hell you can pull it off as I will be VERY interested in learning how. So far he looks sweet, the skin is top notch.


----------



## HorusReborn

I'm with Wraith on this one man... gonna be tough for sure! Though I'm confident you can pull it off! He's lookin sweet bro, really like the look of the flesh tones!


----------



## moo

Good luck with this project DF, but for NMM chrome effects you essentially need a horizon passing along the lower portions of each segment of armour and a vivid contrast between the sky and the earth (hence SE-NMM) with your lightest areas can i recommend adding a spot of white paint to your metallics to really brighten them up more. Then you will want to do a darker horizon colour, but since you're using metallics i would use brown ink in thin layers and build it up, so the lightest part of the darker areas is at the bottom. Also remember with the edges is where alot of the light will be reflected from so they will be comparatively lighter than the surrounding areas. 

In the case of your inquisitor guy i would actually put the darkest shades under his head bit of the armour and the lightest on the chest like you have done. Oh one question, is it the model or the paint on the chest making it look a bit rough? or the photo even? in my mind an effective chrome is smooth. I hope all this helps.


----------



## Damned Fist

A lot of good stuff there Moo. Thanks!



> Oh one question, is it the model or the paint on the chest making it look a bit rough? or the photo even? in my mind an effective chrome is smooth.


If you look at the parts that are just primer that may answer your question. There does seem to be a slight texture to the base coat..., but really only noticeable in these extreme close ups. Not sure why that happened though.:no:



> lightest areas can i recommend adding a spot of white paint to your metallics to really brighten them up more.


I am going to have to try this for sure. I was wondering if adding white would help to lighten up the paint a bit but I was unsure of what would happen. I do agree, however, that the very edges could be brighter.



> but for NMM chrome effects you essentially need a horizon passing along the lower portions of each segment of armour and a vivid contrast between the sky and the earth (hence SE-NMM)


This is the part that I am most unsure of. I tried it in a couple of spots to begin with but it just wasn't turning out for me. I don't know if I was doing it wrong or if the colours were not working for me. I will try it again and post a pic to see what you think.:victory:

Thanks again!


----------



## Damned Fist

A couple of updates...,

First, the completed Inquisitor Lord;

















And my newest project: GD Rhino










































I have a little more 'body work' to do on this and then I will prime it. 

C&C appreciated:victory:


----------



## Chaosftw

Love the Lord the Paint Scheme is Fan-Fu_king-Tastic (as always) I don't even know where to start I really like how the armor looks. But my fav. is by far that cloak its very well done!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## moo

Damned Fist said:


> A couple of updates...,
> 
> First, the completed Inquisitor Lord;


I don't think this is as good as some of your previous models DF, don't get me wrong its well done but some technical problems with it.

Firstly the SE-NMM gold on the hammer, the horizon isn't right on it, the horizon either follows the shape of the object it's on or it is parallel with the base (hence horizon  ) and i think the white line separating the two in the middle can be blended together better for a more natural effect.

My other comment with it is that i think the shading on the metals are really well done, however, you have more shading on the chest area then the legs, but if you're doing a zenithial lighting on the mini there should be more shading on the legs and slightly less on the chest area.

The skin tone is really cool and the tatoo on his face, all in all a pretty good piece. Oh and i liked the landraider you airbrushed, its a nice piece. Can't see where you said you had problems  but maybe it was just the camera angle. I hope all this helps you dude. :grin:


----------



## Damned Fist

> Firstly the SE-NMM gold on the hammer, the horizon isn't right on it, the horizon either follows the shape of the object it's on or it is parallel with the base (hence horizon  ) and i think the white line separating the two in the middle can be blended together better for a more natural effect.


Your 100% right on the hammer (Although, I wasn't about to point it out.) I had told Wraith as soon as it was finished that the hammer was going to be stripped and repainted. Right now, however, I have a few other projects to complete before I get bact to this one. Good 'catch' Moo.


----------



## inqusitor_me

Dam DAmned you all ways make me cry that i cant paint like you lol


----------



## The Wraithlord

I have to agree with the hammer, especially the horizon line as it just doesn't look right. The rest of the model is excellent and having seen it in person, sans hammer, I know for a fact that these pics don't come anywhere near to doing it justice.

The rhino is off to a great start as well.


----------



## jack

The termies are my fave but everything is good!


----------



## Damned Fist

I was playing with my new mini photo studio and I thought that I would post a new pic of the Inquisitor retinue as this photo depicts them much better.










I have also been working on my rhino and my last 10 man squad. As soon as I finish the sargeant I will post a pic. This time around I am trying something a little different..., stay tuned:wink:


----------



## HorusReborn

they look great Damned... Looks like you got a great deal with your photo studio thing!


----------



## The Wraithlord

MUCH better pic there Fist. That thing is worth its cost, no doubt.


----------



## Damned Fist

The Wraithlord said:


> MUCH better pic there Fist. That thing is worth its cost, no doubt.


For only $20.00..., no doubt! I still can't believe the difference that it makes.k:


:biggrin:For anyone who wants one, contact Wraitlord as he picked one up for me and I am sure he'll be glad to run out a get one for you too.:wink: (Thanks again Wraith:victory

Just kiddin' . But if you are interested in one there are plenty of them on ebay Here.:good:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Already had a couple folks here in town ask me to do just that. Unfortunately they are sold out already.


----------



## Damned Fist

2 updates;

First, here is the Inquisitor Lord with the hammer repainted.


























..., and second;

The Sargent from my last 10 man tactical squad. I tried painting him a little more 'battle damaged' because in my list this squad arrives in a drop pod to form the 'spear tip' of my attack. Thus, they rarely last but a few turns.


















C&C welcomed:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn

Damned, over all a nice model. A couple of things I noticed on it is the grainey texture to the figure, I think it's a primer issue to be honest but it really takes away from the figure. I'm not sure, since you didn't state if this was for table top or not... I love the flames on the shoulder pads, the free hand is something I'd love to emulate one day!

The Inquisitor is much better man, much much better. The only thing that detracts from him is that eagle. The paint looks kinda clumpy on him and maybe it's the pic, but it looks like it could use some thinner paint on it! One other thing, not sure if it was pointed out, but from the hand to the bottom of the hammer there is a mold line that I noticed right away! I love this figure damned, love it alot, especially your NMM... I don't have the balls to try it, but after looking at this guy, I might have to dabble in it, Have some rep!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Wow, nice work on both of those Fist. The battle damage really worked out for the Sargent, gives it a nice worn feel. The Inquisitor is just bad ass in a can all told. However, I must agree with this:



> The only thing that detracts from him is that eagle. The paint looks kinda clumpy on him and maybe it's the pic, but it looks like it could use some thinner paint on it!


That bird REALLY brings this model down. The feathers need something more, maybe highlights along the tips of each one or something, because right now it looks much too flat.


----------



## Mordeth

Maybe you should try to highlight the bird in ripples or something, so it seems like the light glances of subtle different heights? Think it would fit the model better than to highlight every one of the feathers. And I think you are one of few people able to do that.
Sergeant looks nice, but a lot flatter than most of your other models.
(Still, hell'ova good job!)
Really looking forward to see more amazing models here. :wink:


----------



## Damned Fist

*Rhino*

A couple of W.I.P. pics of the rhino. I am painting it as though it is in a very hostile environment which is why I have painted weathering and 'bubbles' all over it.

















Next..., I have to start picking out the details and then preparing for the freehand that will be added. I also have to start to think about what I am going to do with the tracks. I am thinking mud at this point but I will have to try a couple of recipes first.:victory:

C&C always welcomed.:good:


----------



## HorusReborn

damned as usual the yellows are very nice! The weathering is getting much better and looks nice and realistic! Only thing I'm not sure on are the "bubbles" To me it looks like the air bubbles the plaster in my grandmother's apartment used to get from the humidity. Not sure this really works bro. One other thing I noticed are the mould seams at the front end of the tank by the wheels. It's where the wheels meet with the chassis, I don't think they're supposed to be there. It's looking good, and your work with these "bubbles" is top notch, just don't think it's being used in the right place here!


----------



## Death 0F Angels

on the tracks i think some kind of water effects making it look like it was running through water would tie into the effect. Might want to experiment with making a mold an pouring water effects in. Maybe find a toy/figure that has waves and unig it to make mold. I know the dollar store here has lighthouse model that have waves.


----------



## Damned Fist

HorusReborn said:


> damned as usual the yellows are very nice! The weathering is getting much better and looks nice and realistic! Only thing I'm not sure on are the "bubbles" To me it looks like the air bubbles the plaster in my grandmother's apartment used to get from the humidity. Not sure this really works bro. One other thing I noticed are the mould seams at the front end of the tank by the wheels. It's where the wheels meet with the chassis, I don't think they're supposed to be there. It's looking good, and your work with these "bubbles" is top notch, just don't think it's being used in the right place here!



Your not alone on the 'bubble' effect. So far the reviews are still mixed but I think that it is growing on me. A large portion of that will eventually be covered with the freehand anyway. As far as the mold line-this will be covered with a tank track and then there will probably be 'mud' on top of that to cover it. Thanks for keeping an eye out though..., I would hate to miss something like that in the final product!k:



Death 0F Angels said:


> on the tracks i think some kind of water effects making it look like it was running through water would tie into the effect. Might want to experiment with making a mold an pouring water effects in. Maybe find a toy/figure that has waves and unig it to make mold. I know the dollar store here has lighthouse model that have waves.



I like this idea. I thought that maybe I would create a display base for this with water effects included. I'll have to play around with it first, though.:victory:


----------



## Damned Fist

*Input Needed*

I am almost ready to start the freehand..., But I am looking for some opinions first. What I am planning on doing is painting a large 'mural' on the top of the rhino of a skeletal cowboy tearing through the metal. Elsewhere, there will be flames and skulls strategically placed. What I was thinking was to use NMM on all of the freehand to set it apart from the natural metallics on the rest of the model. This way it will give the feel that the murals were added by either one of the crew or perhaps some over zealous remembrancer. I'm not sure that the mixing of the 2 techniques( NMM with natural metallics) will be looked down on or not. What Are you thoughts??:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

I wouldn't to be honest. I don't think that the mixing of the two forms will look right. I guess it would really depend on how it was handled. Maybe some feedback from those who regularly use NMM would be better (passes the mike to Moo).


----------



## Damned Fist

The Wraithlord said:


> I wouldn't to be honest. I don't think that the mixing of the two forms will look right. I guess it would really depend on how it was handled. Maybe some feedback from those who regularly use NMM would be better (passes the mike to Moo).


I tried it out on the back hatch for a test. I'll have to show you how it turned out to see what you think.




Here are a couple of update pics of the rhino. This is the top hatch and the servo-skull. You can also somewhat make out the 'cowboy' that I sketched on the top.., but this will be erased and redrawn to have the cowboy holding a plasma pistol rather than a six-shooter.


















C&C appreciated:victory:


----------



## Chaosftw

I like it fist thats some fine free hand. Gives it a little something extra. No suggestions thats really not my area.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## The Wraithlord

I think the freehand could be a tad smoother but that could also be from the closeness of the pic. Otherwise, it is cool as hell.


----------



## timsmith

Im so jelous! I wish i could free hand like that. Your painting and modeling skill is well...... AWSOM! I really admire a well painted army. nice job. keep it up.


----------



## Damned Fist

Chaosftw said:


> I like it fist thats some fine free hand. Gives it a little something extra. No suggestions thats really not my area.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chaosftw





timsmith said:


> Im so jelous! I wish i could free hand like that. Your painting and modeling skill is well...... AWSOM! I really admire a well painted army. nice job. keep it up.



Thanks guys! Always appreciate the encouragement.:victory:




The Wraithlord said:


> I think the freehand could be a tad smoother but that could also be from the closeness of the pic. Otherwise, it is cool as hell.


Your not the first to say this. I think that I will tidy up the very edges using black/white and then a few more glazes to blend it together.k:

Thanks:victory:


----------



## Damned Fist

I thought that I would add a preview sketch of what I was planning on painting on the top of the rhino. I have had some concerns mentioned in another forum about it not be 40k enough. What do you think?











Please keep in mind that this is just a concept sketch. The painting should be the in colour range/style as the skulls on the hatch. (BTW Wraith- I did tidy them up a bit to address your earlier critique.:victory


----------



## NurglingStomper

I like it. I like how it doesn't seem 40k. Almost as if they were reaching back into the past, considering the Imperial Fists are from Terra.


----------



## HorusReborn

Nice work with the freehand stuff Damned. Wraith is right about the lack of smoothness, but my guess is it's the camera revealing more than can be seen with the eye! Could you tell me what you're using to stencil out the freehand stuff onto the model? As for the concept art, I like it. When you said cowboy on it, i kind of thought, OH OH... But if this is where you're planning to go, it would look sweet! I have seen alot of vehicles painted with artwork that has nothing to do with the subject and still get high acclaim just because it's painted freehand! This concept is more 40K than I've seen on most, yet has your personal touch. Go with it and forget the nay sayers!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord

> (BTW Wraith- I did tidy them up a bit to address your earlier critique.)


Heh, glad to see you take my advice seriously 

That said, regarding the skeleton cowboy: don't like it. I have to agree with other opinions I have heard in that I just don't see it fitting the theme in all honesty. The pic itself is cool and I am more than certain you can pull of a great paint job on it but I just don't think the western feel will be right for the model, especially not if you are planning on entering the GD with it. I actually gave this a couple of days to look at it and think about it to be on the safe side and I still feel the same way.

Look at it this way: you have the rhino done all up with rust, paint bubbles, chipping, etc, and you are planning to make a base to match, keeping it all mostly realistic. And then you are going to completely take the seriousness and realism of the piece away by painting a flaming skeletal cowboy on the top.......


----------



## Damned Fist

I had to think this over for a few days. I've had this idea for some time and I was really motivated to execute it on this project. But, if I am considering entering this at Games Day this year then I would hate to get docked by the 'purist' for the non-40k theme. So, now I think that I will put this project on hold for a little while so that I can decide what I am going to do with it.

I am more than open to ideas that anyone has as I look for inspiration on how to complete this.:no:


----------



## Death 0F Angels

if orcs can be based off pirates, space wolves off viking, thousand sons off egyptians, black templars off the crusaders i think your pretty safe with cowboys. If they give you any shit throw GW's own fluff in their faces. Not really that far fetched that one of your chapters main recruiting planet is stucked in the age of westerns. Not 40k enough my ass. Draw him holding a westerns style lasgun.

EDIT: lol, i looked again and he has a plasma pistol, your golden. I may add colers instead of a kerchief. commisar style with an aquila. not sure how it will pan out but worth a skatch.


----------



## HorusReborn

I agree with DoA here man, it's a great idea and i don't think you'll lose out on it! Just add some more cybernetic wiring and I think you'd have a great looking addition


----------



## Tossidin

Ok, I may be a kinda new member but HOW THE HELL havent I seen this one post!?!?
I'ts like the ultimate motivating post for some1 like me who are trying to get good at painting!!! :victory:
I really love your work Damned fist!
Inspiring, can't believe how beautifully yellow can be executed 

To topic: I think myself that the cowboy looks awsome! I have read through all the 26 pages in 1 go and can't say I regret ( even though I should be practising for my big test tomorrow..... what the heck ), and when I read about the cowboy idea I just thought: That would just be awsome! though I don't know much about the history of 40k or GD, so I cant give any serious advice on it regarding the competition. But it would be awsome to see it executed. I was a fan of the cowboy-thing after I saw that AB conversion with the marine who had a cowboy-hat :good:

Maybe this all became a little thick 
But I would like you to know that now that I wasn't really motivated for some reason.... well..... FINISH TEST SO I CAN PAINT YES!!?? 
I don't think motivation will be lacking for a good while now^^
Looking forward to seeing how this turns out!
Best of luck!!!!:grin:

/Tossidin


----------



## Syph

Does it actually need a hat on DF? It looks good, I have to say, but I don't like the cowboy theme much personally. Mind you, Ork pirates grate me a little (especially with parrots, tri-corner hats I can _just_ deal with...) although Vikings/Egyptians/Crusaders I'm not too bothered by. 

If you drop the hat and the kerchief (in favour of having power armour around that bit), maybe add a broken power armour glove (not fist though) to the grasping hand so you can still see a skeletal finger or something I think it'd suit more. Hell, just dropping the hat and kerchief would do it for me I reckon. Just suggestions, it's your shit mate. Go with your gut! k:


----------



## Damned Fist

I appreciate all the good advise. k: After reading a few of the suggestions I think that I will redraw the "undead Inquisitor" (no longer called 'cowboy') with a a couple of new elements to help him fit into the 40k universe a bit better. I would hate to let this idea go completely but I have no problem modifying it to be more suitable to the theme. I'll post a pic when I complete it.

Thanks all for you input!:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn

HEHE Damned I think that's what was making it "feel" wrong to people, the name cowboy. Now that it's a dead inquisitor, it'll be all the rave LOL I know you'll pull it off, and I for one can't wait. I need to get a new hose for my AB so I can finally crack it out again!


----------



## Damned Fist

First revision..., Heading in the right direction??


----------



## HorusReborn

Definately, the addition of the "I" really adds the extra 40k theme! I think it's great there, but it's your baby!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Better indeed. Personally I am not sure about the hat but that could just be me. It would depend on how you paint it. But the I does make it better.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

might do a rosarius instead, more SM style. maybe even give him a crozius.


----------



## Damned Fist

Death 0F Angels said:


> might do a rosarius instead, more SM style. maybe even give him a crozius.



I like that idea too. I'll have to decide soon though as I want to get on with this project.:victory:


----------



## MR.snugglekinz

Great job Fist. read it all in one sitting and i gotta say, you are a huge inspiration. :victory:
thanks!!!


----------



## Damned Fist

*Rhino update:*

It's been a while since I posted an update so I'll show you were I'm at with the Inquisitor on my rhino. Right now most of the Inquisitor is complete with just his left hand to do. I'm currently working on the torn metal. It is based in but I'm not sure how I am going to proceed with it? After that is finished I think that I'll have to go back and clean up the fire a bit.










C&C welcomed:victory:


----------



## Syph

That's turning out really well DF, really quite impressed because I was really sceptical about the cowboy hat; even now I think if it were a LoD SM it'd suit your theme more but your execution is excellent.

With regards the bare metal as it bursts out; you've obviously got to carry on using NMM to colour it and really go for high contrast on it. Further suggestions (bearing in mind it's a WIP) I'd go for dramatic shadowing behind the skellie to help him jump out and maybe a red light from within the eye sockets.


----------



## Damned Fist

Thanks Syph! I am definitely going with the NMM for the metal but I have yet to decide on what type. (ie. SE NMM chrome, bare grey metal..., etc.) The shadows will be added last and as for the eyes..., I had that same thought but I decide to wait until I was almost complete to see if it needed it or not.

Thanks again for the comments:victory:


{BTW; I leveled up your daemon for you }


----------



## Chaoz94

Damned Fist said:


> It's been a while since I posted an update so I'll show you were I'm at with the Inquisitor on my rhino. Right now most of the Inquisitor is complete with just his left hand to do. I'm currently working on the torn metal. It is based in but I'm not sure how I am going to proceed with it? After that is finished I think that I'll have to go back and clean up the fire a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&C welcomed:victory:


my jaw literally dropped when i saw the pic
you have amazing painting skills 

now i need to pick up my jaw


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*smack*

see above haha

thats some insane work there DF, I am in awe as always


----------



## The Wraithlord

Not sure at all how you would go about painting the bent metal aside from the fact that you will need to keep it darker toned so as not to look too similar to the hair. One thing I do have to nitpick however is the gun colouring as it just does not work for me. The green coils and gold trim work fine but the reddish/pinkish colour of the main gun makes it look like the Hello Kitty plasma gun to me. I think it really needs to lean to the darker side of the reds a bit more.


----------



## Chaosftw

That looks Great DF!

The Hat looks great and really adds to it! I also like the necklace as well as the whole image tearing through. just over all well done! your free had is inspiring! Keep it up man!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Death 0F Angels

I like it, cowboy theme doesnt look out of place at all. Im wondering though are you going to put water spotting on top of that also?


----------



## Damned Fist

Death 0F Angels said:


> I like it, cowboy theme doesnt look out of place at all. Im wondering though are you going to put water spotting on top of that also?


That is the $64,000.00 question. I have been wondering about this since I finished the weathering effect. I'll have to say probably........., not. Only because I don't think that I am brave enough to try it after all the work it took to do the cowboy. I would die if I screwed that up while trying the effect. (Really, though, I'm still not 100% sure):no:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Now that it has been brought up I think you might almost have to in order to preserve the feel of the rest of the model....


----------



## Warpath

Now that is fricken sweet :good:


----------



## BobPanda

WOW !!! ...
i finished reading through all 28 pages now and i have to say, that i'm totally impressed.
the stuff started great, but keeps getting better andbetter with every page.
the colorscheme itself is already an outstanding one. the droppod and the whirlwind really rock! ... but also the marines look great ! ... 
=> keep up the great work! ... thumbs up! :so_happy: :victory:


----------



## Damned Fist

BobPanda said:


> WOW !!! ...
> i finished reading through all 28 pages now and i have to say, that i'm totally impressed.
> the stuff started great, but keeps getting better andbetter with every page.
> the colorscheme itself is already an outstanding one. the droppod and the whirlwind really rock! ... but also the marines look great ! ...
> => keep up the great work! ... thumbs up! :so_happy: :victory:


Thanks! That is very high praise indeed.


I can't believe that it has been this long since I posted an update. Unfortunately I have only worked on the rhino in all that time. So here is a quick update on where it is to date. It is mostly finished now. I still have the display base to do and I want to attach the servo skull in a different manner. I was also considering adding a few long tattered banners streaming from the exhaust vent covers but I have decided on that yet. (I'm afraid that it might make this too busy) Right now I only have this pic but I will post a few more to show the details in the next couple of days.










Your input is always desired:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn

I love it Derek! That mud is just awesome looking to say the least. Did I miss a close up pic of the art work on the top doors? There is one thing you should look at fixing since it's really obvious. The smoke dischargers have a seam on the middle tube that should be filled. Look at the bottom pic and you'll see it plain as day. Great work again, and congrats on a win at the shop!


----------



## The Wraithlord

> I was also considering adding a few long tattered banners streaming from the exhaust vent covers but I have decided on that yet. (I'm afraid that it might make this too busy)


I think you are right, especially if you are doing a display base for it. That was my first reaction as well. Otherwise man, this is just REALLY turning out!


----------



## Micklez

WOW, holy f*****g wow. that is some of .... no the best Imperial Fists i have ever seen. Well done. I do have some fluff issues why there are IF half painted like LoD but apart from that, amazing.


----------



## Chaosftw

Looks awesome! And gratz on your 1st place finish! This piece is very nicely done.

I too agree that banners would make it far to busy and start to take away from everything else you have done. I think you should make it a base though I think that would just add to its presence! 

Ether way well done!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Damned Fist

> I love it Derek! That mud is just awesome looking to say the least.


Gee Horus, I wonder where I got the idea for this:wink: (Thanks again for the tip)



> Did I miss a close up pic of the art work on the top doors?


Nope. I haven't posted one yet. Give me a couple of days and I will get one up.



> The smoke dischargers have a seam on the middle tube that should be filled.


Ouch! good catch. I still wasn't satisfied with these anyway. It will give me an excuse to work on it.



> I do have some fluff issues why there are IF half painted like LoD but apart from that, amazing.


Yep. I've heard that before. However, it fits the theme of my army as they are mixed together.

Chaos & Wraith:

Thanks! That confirms it. No banners on this one:victory:


----------



## Patapon13

Hey great job Im trying your tecnique but im stuck.

I painted the yellow (iyendan Darksun) but what do I do next?

Ill be at the game store this saturday so yeah bring your army (1500) I would like to have a friendly game with you?

_*Patapon13*_


----------



## Damned Fist

Patapon13 said:


> Hey great job Im trying your tecnique but im stuck.
> 
> I painted the yellow (iyendan Darksun) but what do I do next?
> 
> Ill be at the game store this saturday so yeah bring your army (1500) I would like to have a friendly game with you?
> 
> _*Patapon13*_



After I have an even coat of the Darksun I give it wash of Gryphonne Sepia. Once that dries I reapply the Darksun on the flat surfaces being careful to leave the washed areas showing through in the recessed areas. I thin out the Darksun quite a bit for this step so it usually takes 2-3 coats until I am happy with the results. Finally, I use straight Bleached Bone for the final highlights. Post a couple of pics when you try this and we can give you some feedback on your efforts.:victory:

As for Saturday..., sorry I can't as I expect to be working a 10 hour shift that day. Some other time though.:wink:


----------



## Patapon13

Thank you I will and will post some pics as soon that im done.
For saturday ill still be there so thx for the quik reply:victory:

*Patapon13 *

_ps you are the best :biggrin:_


----------



## Damned Fist

Now that is really turning out! The yellow is right on and the mud effect looks great.k: My only suggestions so far are first, to add a little more colour by painting up some of the armour plates and such using some other colours. (Careful..., don't over do it though!) And second, drill out the barrels of your guns using a pin vice. It's a small detail, I know, but I think that it would add a nice finishing touch.:wink:

One other suggestion is to post these pics in the *Modelling and Painting* forum so that others can appreciate your efforts and add their own comments.

Keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing this in person.:victory:


----------



## Patapon13

I will probobly done in two weeks cause I did not glue the guns and turrets on so ill paint them up.When are you going to *Gw* cause I got a fairly good time freedom.

_*Patapon13*_

Ps The gun barrels are drilled out but these pics are befor I drilled them out.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

The marines came out freaking B-A fist.loved the conversion work you've done on them also.:so_happy:


----------



## Damned Fist

CMDR_VELIK said:


> The marines came out freaking B-A fist.loved the conversion work you've done on them also.:so_happy:


Thanks for that!:grin: I have 9 more tactical marines left and then I can finally say that this project log is finished. The only problem is..., I can't seem to get motivated to do it. I currently even have them out on my painting desk so that I can get at it. Each time I try, however, I end up playing with my orks or my airbrush. Oh well.

For now, here are the updated pics of my finished Rhino. I posted them i the general modeling and painting section but they should be here anyway.:victory:

















...and close up of the freehand;









Hopefully I'll have the last of the marines soon and then I'll post some group shots.:victory:


----------



## BobPanda

wow !!! .this rhino is ace !!! - loving it.


----------



## HorusReborn

Derek I'm glad I could help man, I'm just sorry I neglected to do a tut in time, but it looks like you got the hang of it no problem!! Maybe this weekend... I just don't have the proper lighting and I'm too lazy to go to Home Depot to get another fs light. Not to mention, buying one takes figures away LOL Everything looks great. I can totally relate to not wanting to touch the final bits of an army. I think it's just the end is sooo close that you don't want to bother with just 9 more guys... c'mon you can do it!!!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

I will cry if i do not close this thread. You and Wraithlord will always be the painters i look up to. You have been inspiring me since i created my account.


----------



## Damned Fist

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> I will cry if i do not close this thread. You and Wraithlord will always be the painters i look up to. You have been inspiring me since i created my account.



Thanks! It will be 2 years this July that I will have been working on this army. I'll have to aim for that as a deadline for completing the last of the marines. Then, if you want, you will be welcomed to close the thread..:victory:


----------



## Viscount Vash

2 years, blimey now thats commitment.

Closing threads is not Reds paintjobs job lol.



It will be a shame to see this Superb Thread closed mind, but that will herald the start of a new and wonderous one I hope.


----------



## Damned Fist

> It will be a shame to see this Superb Thread closed mind, but that will herald the start of a new and wonderous one I hope.


Good guess. I have about 1700pts of Orks in various stages of assembly. Once I am finished the "Damned Fist" I will be starting a new thread for them.:wink:


----------



## Mart007

Just followed your link in your sig, and this is the best most realistic looking yellow army I have ever seen, you have my upmost respect!!! Awesome work.


----------



## Damned Fist

Mart007 said:


> Just followed your link in your sig, and this is the best most realistic looking yellow army I have ever seen, you have my upmost respect!!! Awesome work.


Thanks! I always appreciate encouraging comments:wink:


*("Update")*

I have 6 marines finished from the last tactical squad now. I am still painting up 5 more (I decided to add the missile launcher and flamer dude as options) that should be done it a couple of days. Pics to follow soon.:victory:


----------



## Franko1111

OMG I love the work done in this tread and have sworn to raise myself to this standed


----------



## Damned Fist

Franko1111 said:


> OMG I love the work done in this tread and have sworn to raise myself to this standard


Thanks! Now you'll have to start a thread so that we can see some of your marines!:victory:


----------



## Death 0F Angels

all good things must come to an end. Looking forward to a nice pic of the completed force.


----------



## Damned Fist

*Final Pics!*

After a marathon session of painting last night and today I finally completed the last 10man Tactical Squad for this project log. Here are a couple of shoots of them. This squad is the 'spear tip' of my army as they arrive in turn 1 in a drop pod usually right in the midst of my opponents army. As a result, they tend to take a beating while the rest of my army is moving into position. Thus, they are painted in a more 'battle damaged' fashion.

Sergeant and 4 men:








..., and the other 5...









Here is a group shoot of the completed members of this project log. They represent about 2300pts. as shown. Funny thing is I still have about 3000pts. of marines that haven't been painted or are not yet completed (And probably never will:laugh










Thanks for all your support, comments, and suggestions. It took almost 2 years but with your continued encouragement it's finally done!:clapping:

CIAO!:victory:


----------



## NurglingStomper

Well I guess all great things must come to an end. :cray: :cray: Well I look forwards to seeing another amazing project from you buddy, you have been an inspiration. Happy gaming and paint hard.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

You spelt Ciao Wrong. But pure awesomeness. Thank god i can close this thread at last. No more updates forcing me to look. You and Wraith never fail to inspire me. Thanks.


----------



## aegius

Its a shame that you are finishing this army, it looks so purdy. I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with in your next log though.


----------



## Mortalis

Just wanted to say this was a awesome thread and very inspireing. Really makes me want to start a SM army of my own. The hole four wheel bike thing is great as well and might find a way in to mine if I do one. Great job on everything Fist.


----------



## Damned Fist

Mortalis said:


> Just wanted to say this was a awesome thread and very inspireing. Really makes me want to start a SM army of my own. The hole four wheel bike thing is great as well and might find a way in to mine if I do one. Great job on everything Fist.



Thanks for the kind words! As for the bike..., now that I think of it I never did paint that thing. Hummmm, maybe that can be my next project?? Thanks again:victory:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Might as well slip in a final comment. This has been amazing DF, I've just gone through all your pictures and copied them to my hard drive for inspiration. Personally I'm trying the yellow that was done on the Ork warboss a few White Dwarf's ago. But I think I'll give yours a try and compare them, see which I prefer. Anyway, as I said, amazing work, Heresy is privileged to have such amazing painters frequenting its boards.


----------



## Damned Fist

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> Might as well slip in a final comment. This has been amazing DF, I've just gone through all your pictures and copied them to my hard drive for inspiration. Personally I'm trying the yellow that was done on the Ork warboss a few White Dwarf's ago. But I think I'll give yours a try and compare them, see which I prefer. Anyway, as I said, amazing work, Heresy is privileged to have such amazing painters frequenting its boards.



Wow Xeno!..., I think I'm going to cry!:cray::cray:


----------



## Djinn24

Cheers and appause to you Damned Fist, I may have no t commented much on this thread but I did keep and eye out on it and the stopping of updates will be soarly missed. I am looking forward to seeing your Orks now, but your yellows blow my mind as it is truely one of the hardest colors to paint.


----------



## Gothic

DF how long did it take you to do this army cos you've gave me some inspiration to do a LOD salamanders


----------



## Asmodeun

Man, they are _Badass_!


----------



## Trevor Drake

Damned Fist, I have been following your project log since I started here just over one year ago. Your work has been amazing, and a major inspiration to myself, and others I am sure. I can not wait to see what you do next, and I wish you the best in all your endeavors, because if you do your orks to the justice you did the Imperial Fists, then you are truly awe-inspiring.

Also, you could after you are done with your orks, use the extra ork bits on your remaining space marines and paint them up as Crimson Fists =P


----------



## Damned Fist

Trevor Drake said:


> Damned Fist, I have been following your project log since I started here just over one year ago. Your work has been amazing, and a major inspiration to myself, and others I am sure. I can not wait to see what you do next, and I wish you the best in all your endeavors, because if you do your orks to the justice you did the Imperial Fists, then you are truly awe-inspiring.
> 
> Also, you could after you are done with your orks, use the extra ork bits on your remaining space marines and paint them up as Crimson Fists =P



I was shocked to see this thread resurrected after all this time. Thanks Trevor, for the kind words. As for the Orks..., well they are on hold for now as I start working on my gaming table and then onto next years Golden Daemon entry. After that, I'll start a new project log for the Orks.:wink:

Thanks again!:victory:


----------



## sphere830

*Wow, great modeling!*

Truly inspiring work--I love this project (the cowboy hat is classic). I have been painting miniatures for a several years now, but have found inspiration on this site in particular for attempting more interesting projects.


----------

